# Bellagio Fountain - Las Vegas



## maxalmon (Nov 1, 2008)

Still figuring out the settings on the new camera, took me a while to even get these images, got another 250 to weed thru. I'm posting the camera settings and looking for feedback....You can say anything 

Nikon D700
2008/01/01 08:07:31.5
JPEG (8-bit) Normal
Lens: 24-70mm F/2.8 D
Focal Length: 40mm
Exposure Mode: Programmed Auto
Metering Mode: Multi-Pattern
1/20 sec - F/2.8
Exposure Comp.: -1.7 EV
Sensitivity: ISO 200
Optimize Image: 
White Balance: Color Temp. (2860 K) 
AF Mode: AF-S

Long Exposure NR: Off
VR Control: Off
Image Authentication: Off
High ISO NR: Off







Nikon D700
2008/01/01 08:07:25.2
JPEG (8-bit) Normal
Lens: 24-70mm F/2.8 D
Focal Length: 40mm
Exposure Mode: Programmed Auto
Metering Mode: Multi-Pattern
1/13 sec - F/2.8
Exposure Comp.: -1.7 EV
Sensitivity: ISO 200
Optimize Image: 
White Balance: Color Temp. (2860 K)


----------



## maxalmon (Nov 1, 2008)

For those of you who may know about the Bellagio Fountain, it's a 10acre lake infront of the Bellagio hotel, the fountains are choreographed to various music and at some points the entire lake explodes with dancing fountains, very impressive.


----------



## maxalmon (Nov 1, 2008)

This is Chihullie (sp) blow glass ceiling in the lobby of the hotel, cost was something like a million for all the handblown glass, kinda un-nerving to walk under it...


----------



## maxalmon (Nov 1, 2008)

Forgot to include full shot


----------



## Photog (Nov 1, 2008)

The first one here definitely stands out to me. It's a shame that the BG is a bit distracting and not symmetrical, and there the distracting other fountain on the right, but apart from that, I really like the pattern and the water in front leading up to it.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice water patterns!

You might want to crop those fountain shots to remove some of the extra dead space... or next time you could either backup to get more of the pic, and maybe try to get the full hotel as a backdrop to turn the deadspace into something more appealing.

FYI, several of these are a bit underexposed.  (The last 3 or so)

That glass is amazing, isn't it? I was just there a little while ago.  Neat stuff.


----------



## freelunch (Nov 1, 2008)

I can see the difficulties you faced in photographing the Bellagio fountain. Too close and you lose the scale, to wide and it disappears in the shot (manaheim's comment). What you got is representative, I think. The shots also offer a good reason for having video capability on a D-SLR!

I was really impressed with the display &#8211; _free_ display. The time I was there they played Frank Sinatra singing Luck Be a Lady. I never thought I would describe water as coquettish until I saw the Bellagio show! Terrific.

I also like the close up shot you took in the lobby.

I was surprised how much I enjoyed Las Vegas. Some great photo ops.


----------



## maxalmon (Nov 1, 2008)

A local mentioned that the best time to photograph the fountains is at dusk, I'll try again in a few days.


----------



## stsinner (Nov 1, 2008)

I can't believe you got such great shots at ISO 200 and in Auto with so little light!  I wonder if my D50 could even come close...


----------



## kundalini (Nov 1, 2008)

I know you're finding your way through the camera's features, but a couple of comments on your EXIF data provided.

- Learn your creative shooting modes as soon as possible and get off the Programmed Auto. Manual, Av and Tv.

- Learn RAW format and the ease of manipulation (eventually) such as White Balance. Your data shows 2860K. With RAW you can easily change this through software.

- Your data shows Exposure Compensation at -1.7EV, which should be more compatable with a very bright day shot. On night shots, I tend to adjust to a positive EV if needed.

Still, some great shots of the water patterns and colors of the glasswork.

The Bellagio is a fantastic hotel. Stayed there for a week once and it blew the doors off the Mirage on a subsequent trip.


----------



## maxalmon (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I plan on spending most of today playing with the settings. 

Here are a few more, simple crop job on these.


----------



## CubsFanMike (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow great pics.  I really like the first pic of the glass earlier.  What a crazy piece of art!!


----------



## manaheim (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh I like those new ones very  much.  Nice.


----------



## El2 (Nov 1, 2008)

Second shots are better. I agree about playing with the different settings instead of sticking to auto.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 1, 2008)

Night shots are typically very much in need of manual settings and RAW image capture.  Very very critical.  Trust me.  Night-time photography is like my mini-obsession.


----------

